# Gyeon Tyre Cleaner and Dressings



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Any first hand user reviews or opinions, folks?


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Use the Tire Cleaner every wash, in my opinion it is very good, though a tad expensive as there are more cost effective products out there that will do just as good a job.

Not used the dressings as I'm a PERL fan.


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Never used the cleaner, mainly because I tend to buy a big tub of Grime Out.
Regards to the Tire version (not Express), it’s really good looking, easy on and off but after a few days I always found it to make the wheels really dirty with some sort of deposit. Not sling but a build up of “brown-ness”.
I use either Perl or TAC Seal and I don’t get the same browning effect.


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks folks. Comments noted ref Perl, but I cannot get on with it.


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

See this link to a great article on tyre dressing/coating.
When I need a new one, I am going for this.
Yes, it's expensive in comparison to most out there but it looks really worthwhile.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420406


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The Optimum stuff is cost effective; I used about 15ml in total on 4 tyres. The 8oz bottle is going to last me a year.


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

tosh said:


> The Optimum stuff is cost effective; I used about 15ml in total on 4 tyres. The 8oz bottle is going to last me a year.


It is the Gyeon that I am interested in but thanks, none the less.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Tire Cleaner is very average compared to the competition (sorry Andy!) - it is designed to be safe on alloys and that's because it's very gentle on Tires too.

For comparable performance dilute an APC. For better performance look at the Adam's Tyre and Rubber Cleaner, Tuf Shine Tire Cleaner or AutoGlanz Rebound.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Tire Cleaner is very average compared to the competition (sorry Andy!) - it is designed to be safe on alloys and that's because it's very gentle on Tires too.
> 
> For comparable performance dilute an APC. For better performance look at the Adam's Tyre and Rubber Cleaner, Tuf Shine Tire Cleaner or AutoGlanz Rebound.


No worries, fella...to be honest, it's the first dedicated tire cleaner I have used so was quite pleased with it.

Rebound will be the replacement when the Gyeon is used up.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wilkoj66 said:


> It is the Gyeon that I am interested in but thanks, none the less.


I have the tire express and it's a very good product. Highly recommend

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Well....cleaned the tyres thoroughly with G101 at 15:1, rinsed and dried. Aplied the Gyeon, waited then buffed lightly. Didn't really make much of an impression or do much to impress to be honest. Back to Endurance for me.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Which Gyeon dressing did you use?. 
I've been on Endurance (amongst numerous others)for a few years but was thinking of trying the Gyeon as I've heard others say both Tyre and express are excellent.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm always saying it but Endurance is an awful product in so many ways. Slingy, greasy and an absolute dirt magnet.

I'm very surprised you don't get along with Gyeon Tire or Tire Express, they're not my favourite products but in a different league to the Megs.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> I'm always saying it but Endurance is an awful product in so many ways. Slingy, greasy and an absolute dirt magnet.
> 
> I'm very surprised you don't get along with Gyeon Tire or Tire Express, they're not my favourite products but in a different league to the Megs.


My thoughts exactly. You want something that dries to the touch or close to it imo. Megs is a sticky mess of a product.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

atbalfour said:


> I'm always saying it but Endurance is an awful product in so many ways. Slingy, greasy and an absolute dirt magnet..





Brian1612 said:


> My thoughts exactly. You want something that dries to the touch or close to it imo. Megs is a sticky mess of a product.


I've found certain tyres like Meguiars endurance significantly better than others - what I have found is if you let it 'dry' once applied to the tyre, for 30 minutes or so, then wipe over with an old microfibre cloth - this removes any excess, any sticky remaining product and you get a nice finish, no issues with sling, greasy etc.

Don't get me wrong, there are other, better ones out there that I prefer, but this process I use does make a difference for me :thumb:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Endurance is indeed a sticky mess of a product but I do like the look (not too shiny) and swear by its longevity, none of the others have lasted as long for me but I haven't tried Gyeon. Ive never suffered slinging and not noticed it being a dirt magnet.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Gyeon Tire always looks overly shiny from the pictures I have seen, how does it compare to PERL in relation to shine.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I do agree that Megs is a product you can slap on to any brand of tyre without noticeable difference in performance.

You can also knock it down a bit so that the chance of sling is reduced. In my experience it is not eradicated completely and that alone is enough to put me off it.

I've tried more tyre products than any other category of detailing products and I can confidently say that Megs does not create a barrier to the rubber. Stick vaseline on your trainers the next time you go for a walk and you'll see the dirt that normally falls off sticks. Same principle.

The darkness you see left after a week (looks good from a metre away) is actually a dark brown colour. Take a kitchen towel to it and see for yourself.

It's a catch 22 because you need clean tyres to get the most durability from the product. Having to clean that mess off (product and dirt) will take considerably longer and not something I find appealing.

Your methods may vary lol. Just one opinion on it


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

RS3 said:


> Which Gyeon dressing did you use?.
> I've been on Endurance (amongst numerous others)for a few years but was thinking of trying the Gyeon as I've heard others say both Tyre and express are excellent.


Tire. It was just too "flat" for my liking. I prefer tge glossier dressings to be honest so in fairness, it's just nit for me, so to speak.


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> I'm always saying it but Endurance is an awful product in so many ways. Slingy, greasy and an absolute dirt magnet.
> 
> I'm very surprised you don't get along with Gyeon Tire or Tire Express, they're not my favourite products but in a different league to the Megs.


It is only slingy or greasy if you apply it to heavily and do not wipe it lightly after about 15 mins after application, so I would have say it's user error.


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> I do agree that Megs is a product you can slap on to any brand of tyre without noticeable difference in performance.
> 
> You can also knock it down a bit so that the chance of sling is reduced. In my experience it is not eradicated completely and that alone is enough to put me off it.
> 
> ...


Nope. Not seen this "brown" referred to but I tend to redo my tyres every 10 days or so. Never had an issue with Endurance in over ten years of using it.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Wilkoj66 said:


> Nope. Not seen this "brown" referred to but I tend to redo my tyres every 10 days or so. Never had an issue with Endurance in over ten years of using it.


If it's not broke...!


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> If it's not broke...!


Like many other detailers, I wanted to try a new product.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Wilkoj66 said:


> Nope. Not seen this "brown" referred to but I tend to redo my tyres every 10 days or so. Never had an issue with Endurance in over ten years of using it.


Well like at atbalfour said...if it ain't broke.

From reading your thread, I'd have a look at your end-to-end process of how you wash, decon and apply, as it sounds like you can't get on with two of the most highly regarded Tyre dressings on this site.

Maybe you have over-realistic expectations and want that super wet look that Megs can give you. I have it on my shelf for when I do other peoples cars and keep Gyeon Tyre for my own. I do that because it is expensive and because I prefer a more natural look, that Gyeon Tyre gives IMO.


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

bluechimp said:


> Well like at atbalfour said...if it ain't broke.
> 
> From reading your thread, I'd have a look at your end-to-end process of how you wash, decon and apply, as it sounds like you can't get on with two of the most highly regarded Tyre dressings on this site.
> 
> Maybe you have over-realistic expectations and want that super wet look that Megs can give you. I have it on my shelf for when I do other peoples cars and keep Gyeon Tyre for my own. I do that because it is expensive and because I prefer a more natural look, that Gyeon Tyre gives IMO.


That was really constructive and helpful. Move on and patronise elsewhere.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I find the autoglym tyre gel really good. Have been using the high style in work but do prefer the ag.


----------

